# Uncontrolable nervous laughter.



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Uncontrollable**

This has been a problem in my life as long as I can remember even before SA.

Sometimes when I feel awkward or nervous I just burst out into fits of laughter like a mad woman. On the inside I just want the laughing to stop, I feel like maniac.

It doesn't happen around strangers but with people I already know but aren't close with.

It usually goes like this.

-awkward silence-
*Me:* BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAlololololololololololollmfaolmfaolmao
*The other person:* What? 
*Me:* lollmfaolololollmfaobahahahaha I don't know lololololol
*The other person:* What's funny?
*Me:* lololollmfaolmaohahaha nothing HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
*The other person:* Did I do something? Is there something on my face?
*Me:* HAHAHAHEHEHEHEHEHElmfaolmfaolololol No, it's nothing hhahahahaha
*The other person:* Okay, you're weird...*leaves room*

I feel like an absolute psycho when this happens but I cannot stop.

The fact that I'm laughing over nothing makes me laugh even more and then my minds starts playing random funny events that have happened in my life.

I'm worried about how this will effect me when I'm older and I get a job, start dating etc

Does anyone else experience this? :/


----------



## hell to high water (Aug 1, 2011)

Thats exactly how i am, It caused me to get suspended for 3 weeks)))


----------



## tikerkub (Sep 26, 2011)

I haven't laughed in years. 

I have no idea which is worse..


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

Loollmfaomyroflcoptergoesloolololol

I also have it sometimes, exactly as you describe. 
I think we do it to break up the awkward silence, and then when the other person ask's what's so funny, we laugh even more, and more and more to 'cover up' any stupidness of ourselves, and to avoid having to tell that it was because of 'feeling nervous'

It's like after we laughed the first time, we simply can not stop laughing, because that would leave us in too big awkwardness. Unconsciously we try to project 'Everything is superfine with me and im feeling happy!' to the other person by laughing so much, but it actually projects more that something is definately not right with us. lol

I'm glad there are more people who think they are total psychos because of SA, i also often act like a total psycho. 
People probably think i am a cocaine addicted serial killer!

Check out my threads for similar psycho-experiences of me because of my SA!

Cheers psychobrother


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I laugh at anything, even small things, and it can happen at the most inopportune time. 

"Psychobrother" :lol That was funny


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

That happens to me a lot, exactly like that! :? I'd rather cry... or experience some other symptom of anxiety, than to laugh so much and act weird... ANYTHING that isn't noticeable, would be better than this.



> I feel like an absolute psycho when this happens but I cannot stop.
> The fact that I'm laughing over nothing makes me laugh even more and then my minds starts playing random funny events that have happened in my life.


It's hard, but I think what helps me is when I don't focus on the other person, and try to get my mind to think they aren't totally focused on me. Or I try to focus on something, or I try to chew gum.

I also start to laugh... even smile at first... when I'm thinking of something that may be embarrassing, or if I'm in an awkward situation. Once they leave the room, or wherever I am, things seem fine, unless I continue to think of what just happened, then ill keep on laughing. It's not even a real laughter! But this...tense, nervous, weird laughter...

Then sometimes I try to make jokes, or point out something that might be funny, so I have a reason to laugh.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

rachelynn said:


> It's not even a real laughter! But this...tense, nervous, weird laughter...
> 
> Then sometimes I try to make jokes, or point out something that might be funny, so I have a reason to laugh.


Yeah, it's like a forced laugh right? 
I do that too, try to find something funny to validate my pointless laughing.

Thanks for the replies guys/girls. It's good to know I'm not alone...

...*nervous giggle*


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

I hate this, it happens to me all the time. Glad that I don't go at funerals because I'd feel so nervous there that I'd start laughing like an idiot. It's horrible, really. Lime my brain wanted to embarass me.


----------

